# UltimateVortex II



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Apr 18, 2012)

Apparently I posted this thread under the wrong topic and it got kyboshed soooooo....

For those of you who are interested, I am building a new computer.

This is what it is built on:

Motherboard: Crosshair IV Extreme
CPU           : FX 8150
RAM           : TBA (Rccomendations accepted.)
CASE         : CoolerMaster Haf 932 Advanced
GPU           : Sapphire Radeon HD 7970 #1 (Second one to come in May; both reference.)
PSU           : CoolerMaster SilentPro 850W Modular. 
CPU Cooler  : CPNS 9900 MAX Red LED. I did the math with the Noctua D-12 and I currently run a very loud Thermaltake Big Typhoon VX....winner is ZALMAN!!!

Pics to come!


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Apr 18, 2012)

First pics...sorry the 1st pic of cooler is blurry. CPU Cooler...pics of Mobo to come.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Apr 18, 2012)

Graphics Card #1 came in last week. #2 will come in 2 months.


----------



## sneekypeet (Apr 19, 2012)

cleaned the thread and sorted the other Continue on with the build


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Apr 19, 2012)

sneekypeet said:


> cleaned the thread and sorted the other Continue on with the build


 Okay so is it under cases and modding or under projects???


----------



## sneekypeet (Apr 19, 2012)

look at the top, this is project logs


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Apr 19, 2012)

sneekypeet said:


> look at the top, this is project logs



Heeee you're awesome  My Mobo is here from Stinger608...it posted  so customs didn't damage it and moar pics are coming!!!!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Apr 19, 2012)

Hey buddy a project with the name of Vortex II definatly needs one of these in it to keep with the name. 


The Aureal Vortex 2


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Apr 19, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Hey buddy a project with the name of Vortex II definatly needs one of these in it to keep with the name.
> 
> 
> The Aureal Vortex 2
> ...



You are a very colorful guy Mad. (color spelled in American so he understands )


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jun 17, 2012)

Okay so I have finally decided on what RAM I'm going to use with this system. 

G.SKILL Sniper Series DDR3 2133MHz

http://www.canadacomputers.com/product_info.php?cPath=24_311_312_614&item_id=044973

I'll start with 8Gb and get another set next month.


----------



## Norton (Jun 17, 2012)

Hey welcome back! 

This DDR3 1866 1.5v kit may be a bit better for a BD setup:

G.SKILL Sniper Series 8GB (2 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 S...

My AMD systems don't really like 1.65v kits but I don't know a lot about memory... just going by what I might choose.

Good luck w/your build


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jun 22, 2012)

Norton said:


> Hey welcome back!
> 
> This DDR3 1866 1.5v kit may be a bit better for a BD setup:
> 
> ...



what is your reasoning behind that?


----------



## Norton (Jun 22, 2012)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> what is your reasoning behind that?



Every AMD DDR3 rig I've built gave me issues w/1.65v ram and no issues with 1.5v ram (so far). But like I said I don't know much about memory


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jun 22, 2012)

Norton said:


> Every AMD DDR3 rig I've built gave me issues w/1.65v ram and no issues with 1.5v ram (so far). But like I said I don't know much about memory



Actually I did a bit of research and you're right. I will get the 1866's. Apparently lower voltages=less stress on the IMC when overclocking.


----------



## Norton (Jun 22, 2012)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> Actually I did a bit of research and you're right. I will get the 1866's. Apparently lower voltages=less stress on the IMC when overclocking.



Let me know how they run when you get your rig going- considering getting something like this to replace the Corsair Vengeance 1600's in my main rig


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jun 22, 2012)

Not a problem Bill. I will be picking up the parts today at 4-4:30pm. I have also purchased a 16Mp camera so pics will follow.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jun 23, 2012)

*Let The Build Begin!*

Castors on!


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jun 23, 2012)

Oh, I did promise a pic of the Mobo as Delivered by Stinger608


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jun 23, 2012)

She's ready to go...almost


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jun 23, 2012)

This is going to be a very nice rig CA.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jun 23, 2012)

*FX-8150 Goodness*


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jun 23, 2012)

Getting ready to install the CPU








Memory? Thanks Bill 







Old Backplate? I would like you to meet "New Backplate" 







Bye crappy stock AMD Latch system, get ready for Zalman!






What a f****n pain in the a$$ that was. But oh so beutiful!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jun 23, 2012)

Damn that's nice so far.


----------



## popswala (Jun 23, 2012)

Thats looking sweet. I love how it all matches. Not a strand of blue orsomething. Can't wait to see what she'll do.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jun 23, 2012)

Even the I/O port is lookin' pretty sexy.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jun 23, 2012)

*This is for you Bill. Ya talked me into sense!*


----------



## t_ski (Jun 23, 2012)

I like to see forum members helping eachother out with their builds


----------



## popswala (Jun 23, 2012)

Yep, Thats what we do at tpu. We're one big family.

I have some snipers and never noticed the sticker looks like a knife lol.


----------



## Norton (Jun 23, 2012)

Build looks like it's coming along great Blair!


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jun 23, 2012)

She's up and running despite my drunkfulness last night (I think I may have put the CPU in backwards. Sleep fixed that ) Moar pics to follow.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jun 23, 2012)

glad to see it's coming along.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jun 23, 2012)

It's awesome Mad. I'm just so happy. To be able to do a build like this its just fantastic.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jun 23, 2012)

Cool man. It is very rewarding to build such a great creation. Keep the pictures coming man.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jun 24, 2012)

popswala said:


> Yep, Thats what we do at tpu. We're one big family.
> 
> I have some snipers and never noticed the sticker looks like a knife lol.



Haha, I just noticed that too. Cool 



ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Cool man. It is very rewarding to build such a great creation. Keep the pictures coming man.



I will have some more pictures a little later on today, I''m at work right now. For now this is what she looks like. I'll do a bit of CM hopefully tonight and get some more pics!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jun 24, 2012)

I really like it CA. Nice job you did there buddy.


----------



## stinger608 (Jun 24, 2012)

SWEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEET Chaotic!!!!!!


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jun 25, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> I really like it CA. Nice job you did there buddy.





Norton said:


> Build looks like it's coming along great Blair!





popswala said:


> Yep, Thats what we do at tpu. We're one big family.
> 
> I have some snipers and never noticed the sticker looks like a knife lol.





t_ski said:


> I like to see forum members helping eachother out with their builds





stinger608 said:


> SWEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEET Chaotic!!!!!!



You guys should see it with the lights dimmed a bit...that last pic does not do it any justice. As soon as I figure out how to work my new 16 MP camera I'll post better pics. 

Thanks to all of you who have been watching and commenting and to all who have just been watching. I've decided I'm just going to overclock with no voltage or ram timings adjustments tonight. This is what I've come up with only multiplier and FSB increases....temps are real nice with the CNPS Max cooler. Awesome!


----------



## popswala (Jun 25, 2012)

Those are some nice temps with that cooler and clock. Good job. Can't wait to see night shots of it. Makes me want a fx chip really bad now. I got everything else to run it lol.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Jun 27, 2012)

Please for the love of god, manage your cables! If you don't do it, I'll go over there and do it myself.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jun 27, 2012)

Kevinheraiz said:


> Please for the love of god, manage your cables! If you don't do it, I'll go over there and do it myself.



LOL Kevin, I work a lot and drink beer a lot. Will get around to it soon!


----------



## popswala (Jun 27, 2012)

don't do it while drinking beer. You may get them all over the place even more lol


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jun 27, 2012)

popswala said:


> don't do it while drinking beer. You may get them all over the place even more lol


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jun 27, 2012)

Or you may try yo do it while it's running and cut a finger on a fan.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jun 27, 2012)

popswala said:


> don't do it while drinking beer. You may get them all over the place even more lol





ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Or you may try yo do it while it's running and cut a finger on a fan.



Well I was drinking beer the afternoon i picked up the rest of the parts and apparently I was under the impression I can boot into the bios with an AM3+ CPU on an AM3 Mobo. when that didn't work, I drank some more beer and then removed the CPU cooler (tedious task I tell ya) and proceeded to put my AM3 1055T in so I can flash the bios to make it accpt the AM3+ chip. I put the 1055T in the wrong way and got no post. Had to sleep it off and got it going the next day LOL.

I always succed in my mission tho. Beer just delays it!


----------



## popswala (Jun 27, 2012)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> I always succed in my mission tho. Beer just delays it!



Thats a quote right there if anyone wants it lol


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jun 27, 2012)

Yes it is thanks Ca.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jul 12, 2012)

*CM in place!!!*

Yes I used Electric tape to make it all black 













Looks like a latex bee-atch with fuck me boots on 























UltimateVortexI






And my cat's reaction after I managed to get it all going again....


----------



## Norton (Jul 12, 2012)

Nice job! 

The look of shock on your kitty's face is priceless


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Aug 1, 2012)

*Update...*

Due to some financial setbacks ( electricity bills, gas bills etc...) I will not be able to get my second Sapphire Radeon HD 7970 until September but as soon as I do I will post more pics!! 


Good news is, the card will be $100 cheaper than when I bought the first one!!! 

http://www.canadacomputers.com/product_info.php?cPath=43_557_558&item_id=045020


----------



## gopal (Aug 1, 2012)

That kitty looks pretty  to me


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Aug 1, 2012)

gopal said:


> That kitty looks pretty  to me



Pretty tasty?  

But seriously, your mom feeds you though, no?


----------



## gopal (Aug 2, 2012)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> Pretty tasty?
> 
> But seriously, your mom feeds you though, no?



That kitty looks pretty eek after seeing lights and fan

Nope, why will my mom feed me I can eat on my own


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 8, 2012)

saweeeeet system right there :O


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Sep 14, 2012)

(FIH) The Don said:


> saweeeeet system right there :O



Thanks {FIH} 

Went through some frustration and the ubiquitous BSOD's but now she's stable and sexy.....whiplash!

Yeah baby!

Update: The second reference Sapphire HD 7970 will be in my hands exactly 2 weeks from now. 

More pics to come!


----------

